# R15 bad out of the box



## garye20904 (Jan 30, 2006)

I just wanted to let everyone here know what happened with my R15. The installer got really backed up yesterday and didn't get to my house until about 8:30 PM or so. I did not want to send the guy up on the roof that late (he agreed) so he hooked up my R15 with only one input.

He said he would be back around 1PM today (he got here at about 11:40 with an assistant . I pulled the additional wire through the walls, attic etc. (he said he would have to charge me extra to go into the attic so I said I'll do it just feed me the cable -- he agreed . We hooked up the second feed and it didn't work. Turned out the the R15 second tuner was bad out of the box. He said this happened a lot so he always carried a few spares. Later on I asked him how ofter the R15's failed out of the box and he said this was the 3rd one. I said well 3 bad out of a few hundred is so bad. He said "it's more like 3 bad out of about 20".

This surprised me maybe it's just bad luck on this installers part but I don't know.

I am sure this was a brand new unit. He opened the box in front of me and I examined it later and it had *NOT* been opened from the bottom (a trick used by some retailers to make a repacked unit appear new).

The installer in my opinion was extremely qualified and did very good work so I don't think it's anything he was doing.

I just wanted to let everyone know and wanted to see if anyone else had this problem.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I *believe* this has already been addressed in a previous thread...Unless you did it and failed to mention it...

You need to use the red reset button and it will pick up the 2nd tuner input if you initially installed it with only one...

I seem to remember reading about this in the past few days....can anyone else confirm?


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

garye20904, Welcome to DBSTalk.  

Have you verified that the second tuner has or has not been detected? Go into Menu>Settings>Setup>Info&test>tab to the right under System Info>scroll down the list until you see "Sat 1 & Sat 2". They should show "watch & record".

Resetting may also allow the R15, to detect both inputs.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Have you check this yet?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

At the risk of sounding sarcastic and negative, maybe that's why that installer has such a high failure rate. Training is everything.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> I *believe* this has already been addressed in a previous thread...Unless you did it and failed to mention it...
> 
> You need to use the red reset button and it will pick up the 2nd tuner input if you initially installed it with only one...
> 
> I seem to remember reading about this in the past few days....can anyone else confirm?


I can confirm. I initially setup my R15 with only 1 input. I had to reset the unit to get it to see the second input. Not even a reboot would help, I had to use the reset button.


----------



## garye20904 (Jan 30, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> garye20904, Welcome to DBSTalk.
> 
> Have you verified that the second tuner has or has not been detected? Go into Menu>Settings>Setup>Info&test>tab to the right under System Info>scroll down the list until you see "Sat 1 & Sat 2". They should show "watch & record".
> 
> Resetting may also allow the R15, to detect both inputs.


Yes we did verify that the second tuner had not been detected.

No we did not reset the R15.

As I no longer have the unit reseting it is no longer an option.

However, I will give the installer a call today and let him know to try that if he runs into the problem again.

Thanks everyone,

Gary


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have seen some report that it took a full power cycle reset (removing the power cord) in order to get the second tuner to work. Of course, if both are hooked up before power is applied to start with, then there is no problem.

Carl


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes if you install with only one tuner hooked up you have to reset in order to get the second one detected. When I first put mine in I only had one hooked up (TiVo was recording something so I couldn't disturb it to be moved at that point) I hooked up the cable to the second tuner later and nothing. I don't know if just hitting the reset button or not would have worked as I pulled the power cord and plugged it back in. Once I did that the second tuner was deteced and all was good. So much for training intallers


----------

